# Treestand...building in the woods? good? bad? hang on?



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

OK! some might not like the idea but i want to hear what others think... Does anyone build stands anymore? should i buy a cheap hang on? this is mainly for elk hunting but for deer as well. lets hear it!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

buy one. It is bad enough that people leave them in the trees all year but the hand build jobs become permanent fixtures. I am sick of seeing people leave the things behind. To the point that I am not the most civil person in the world when I find them outside of hunting season.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Buy a hang on.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Get a hang on. I believe it is actually illegal to build one that is a permanent fixture. Besides for the eye sore. I think in some forests the screw in steps are illegal as well. Might want to check on those rules before you invest too much into the project.

I refer the packable ladder type steps, or climbing spikes (although they are a pain the butt to pack around).


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the input. What stands do you guys use? Sometimes when I find an old wood stand i actually think its kinda cool but i can see both sides. I wouldnt want to see old stands all over the place.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

My Gorilla stand is quite comfortable...for a tree stand.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I use a Gorilla as well. I have bought a few and like it the most. Glad that the mules pack it in though.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Build a stand = kill a tree. Buy one and hang it the day you are using it.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Don't know about anyone else, but when I find fresh new 2x4s pounded into a tree, they don't stay there very long. You can get a hang on from ebay or one of the chain stores for a reasonable price and they are much safer. There is a rule against putting nails or building stands in trees, I'll try to find and post it later.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree with just buying a hang on. Though I disagree about hanging it the day of. I don't know about you but I'm a sweaty guy. Once I hike up the mountain, especially with a stand on my back I stink up the place bad. Then I'm sure it would take me an hour or so to get it hung. All the while stinking up the place. So I'd rather hang it a week or two early, that way I can climb up and not get my stankyness all over the forest floor. Every time I go check my cams it's 4-5 days after I leave the area before the elk show back up. I don't feel the same way some guys on here do that I am littering as I will only leave it up while I'm hunting. I take everything I own once I leave the woods.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have found a few stands online... what stores have them locally for 50$ or under? any? I can only find them online... how hard are the spikes to screw in? do they have different sizes?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Cableas has a couple that are around 50 bucks. They have 2 different screw in spikes that I've seen. One is called "grizzly" they are bigger and have more grip. They are $3 each. I'm planning on bringing a cordless drill to drill small pilot holes first then screw them in. I hear that is pretty easy and fast.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks for the help! i am going to hang one or two this year a couple weeks early... I like to give the elk time to adjust... smell and sight really.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Markthehunter88 said:


> I have found a few stands online... what stores have them locally for 50$ or under? any? I can only find them online... how hard are the spikes to screw in? do they have different sizes?


The spikes drill themself in super easy. I wouldn't worry about predrilling.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

bwhntr said:


> Markthehunter88 said:
> 
> 
> > I have found a few stands online... what stores have them locally for 50$ or under? any? I can only find them online... how hard are the spikes to screw in? do they have different sizes?
> ...


I'm not sure of the legality of spikes, but I do know they are unsafe unless screwed into a hardwood. The softwood conifers, cottonwoods, and quakies in Utah don't hold them very well and they are too short to grab much of the wood past the bark. A better choice is a strap-on step or ladder that's in sections.

In any case, CORRECTLY USE A BODY HARNESS SAFETY SYSTEM any time you leave the ground!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Allow me to give you a lecture on the merits of fall safety.....I have quite a number of treestands I put up and all of them are made by one manufacturer (big dog treestands). They were among the first to send each stand with a basic fall safety harness or what they refer to as a FAS (Fall Arrest System) rated up to 300 lbs. So, when I say quite a few, I'd say a round number is 20. Some are 12 ft tall and the higher ones are up to 20 ft tall and I measure to the platform unlike even the manufacturers. That is high, imagine falling from that distance.

Three years ago, I did fall from 20 ft but was wearing my trusty Hunters Safety System XL vest. I NEVER thought I'd have a problem but like shooting instinctively with my bow, I still have pins and a peep for reference and to adjust for wind. Occasionally in the field, something can be off and you need assurance. The wind was blowing and it was raining and all I needed to do was put my rain pants on. After getting my first leg in, I went to put my right foot in and I slipped and lost my footing on the platform and in a millisecond I was on my way down EXCEPT that the harness did its job and I was able to self rescue and get back up on the platform and back into the stand and hunt. DO NOT ASSUME YOU ARE MORE SURE FOOTED THAN ANYONE ELSE! ITS NOT A MATTER OF *IF* YOU ARE GOING TO FALL FROM A TREESTAND...IT IS *WHEN*. Do not buy cheap and don't buy used, buy something that will save your life. There are many good products out there regardless of what brand of treestand you chose. Good luck, and watch the DVD that comes with your FAS and never get into your stand if you've forgotten your harness! Go back and get it! I didn't have time to resize the photo, but here is one of my 20 foot ladder stands.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

On the subject of spikes and such, our very own Bears Butt posted about some really cool steps on his blog today:

http://bearsbutt.com/2012/06/29/ever-want-to-climb-up-a-tree-pretty-fast/


----------



## AMT (Aug 9, 2011)

I bought a climber this year. They are more expensive than a hang on but I only need one and can pack it wherever I need to.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

middlefork said:


> Build a stand = kill a tree. Buy one and hang it the day you are using it.


While I agree that buying one is the way to go, putting screws and nails into trees does not kill them! People have been putting nails/spikes/screws/bolts into trees for centuries with little effect to the trees. Orchard specialists will bolt broken trees back together. The trees heal and grow over the bolts. Most of the time these are left until the trees run their normal lifespan. Just ask a seasoned tree guy about ruining chainsaw blades on metal objects that were stuck into trees decades before.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Aren't most Orchard trees, fruit trees? And aren't fruit trees, hardwood? Every quakie I've ever found an older "plankstank" built into had either fallen down, or the tree was so sick there's no way I was going to crawl into it so down the **** thing came. I do agree that some of the best man made ones I know of on the Lasal Mountains that are still there today are in huge spruce trees! Still, buy one yourself. You have the security of knowing it was put together right, put in the tree correctly, and WEAR YOUR HARNESS!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I stated earlier that I have a gorilla, actually the treestand I have is called Bigfoot and is built by Rivers Edge. It is a self climber. One thing I will say is buy the best treestand you can afford. It will make the difference in having the patience needed to stay put.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I stated earlier that I have a gorilla, actually the treestand I have is called Bigfoot and is built by Rivers Edge. It is a self climber. One thing I will say is buy the best treestand you can afford. It will make the difference in having the patience needed to stay put.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I stated earlier that I have a gorilla, actually the treestand I have is called Bigfoot and is built by Rivers Edge. It is a self climber. One thing I will say is buy the best treestand you can afford. It will make the difference in having the patience needed to stay put.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I dont think they got it after the first two times so I posted it again for ya. :mrgreen: 

But he's right folks. If you buy a cheap sh*tty stand with a crappy seat you're going to be tired of sitting in it after an hour. Sitting tree stands is all about patients and mental fortitude. You don't have to be physically strong to sit a stand but you have to be mentally prepared and you MUST be comfortable while on stand. I've been known to stay on stand during the rut ALL day. That's 10 1/2 hours on stand in 14 degree weather. That will surely test your resolve to kill a deer, But that's what you have to do if you wanna score. Sure it was brutal at times because of the boredom, but for the most part I was comfortable and warm the whole time. Had I been sore or cold there's no way on earth I'd lasted that long. Tree stand hunting aint fer sissies. It takes a lot of grit to get it done right.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Carry a book to read, read part of a page, scan around you, finish page, scan, repeat, you get the idea. :mrgreen: 

Tex is right if you are not comfortable you will not stay put or worst you will fidget around too much, and get picked off by your quarry. I like to put my stands in the thickest cover I can get in the tree, I see a lot of stands hung out in the open up in the hills, I often wonder how many hunters get busted and never even know it.

I have amassed quit the collection of stands over the years since most if not all hunting back home is done from them. I have used every kind of them, climbers, lock ons, climbing sticks, ladders and box stand. I even have a few ground blinds. All of them have their place and time to be used, it just depends on the situation.

If you don't mind packing it in a Tree Lounge stand; is the most comfortable stand I have ever sit in although it is not the best stand for bow hunting. I have 3 of the older Loggy Bayou brand stands (I don't even know if they still make em) and several Summits. As a rule I stay away from the cheap Wally world stands, but I did pick a nice 2 person ladder stand on clearance at one, its heavy, but pretty comfortable to set, has a 2" pad to set on. 

I like finding the old wooden stands up in the hills, they are neat and usually make a decent spot to hunt, but I would not go thru the time and effort to build a wooden stand, it won't last long, and can't be moved and as previosuly stated by FS rules its illegal to cut the trees and use nails to put one up.

Good Luck


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I've spent a few days sun up to sun down in a stand and one very special day sun up to 5:15pm 

It takes every bit of my will power to sit more than an hour or two and if you have enough electronics with you it can actually be pretty decent way to get a rest day 

On a side note, you really have to watch what the wind does in a spot for a few days with different weather conditions to see how it will work. I can't tell you how many times I've set up stands only to find that the wind goes right toward the direction the critters want to come in from. If you leave them up long enough the critters sort out how the wind comes from them and they just circle around down wind far enough that they still will bust you every time.

Almost all the permanent stands I sit never have critters come in. Only the new ones the day or two after they are setup seem to be productive. Obviously with a few exceptions 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I usually put mine in pretty early if I intend to hunt them myself. I have video I'll share showing how tentative the animals become when something new has changed. They are quite jumpy where they used to be quite relaxed coming in. The more mature animals will always notice change if they use the route over and over again.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

klbzdad said:


> I usually put mine in pretty early if I intend to hunt them myself. I have video I'll share showing how tentative the animals become when something new has changed. They are quite jumpy where they used to be quite relaxed coming in. The more mature animals will always notice change if they use the route over and over again.


I know this will sound weird at first, but it you think about it and try it, you'll find it's quite effective. Turkey decoys!! Make sure they are human scent free (turkey poop?), but a couple of turkey decoys set off to the side a bit will not only distract the animals coming in, but will give them confidence that everything is ok and put them more at ease! (Doves or crows for pronghorn!)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I disagree about hanging it the day of. ...
> 
> So I'd rather hang it a week or two early, that way I can climb up and not get my stankyness all over the forest floor. ...
> 
> I don't feel the same way some guys on here do that I am littering as I will only leave it up while I'm hunting. I take everything I own once I leave the woods.


I disagree. I think leaving temporary structures (pop-up blinds, hanging tree stands, etc.) should be regulated. I personally think that if you are going to leave a stand in the forest you should have to leave your name, phone number, and date the stand was left attached to it. And there should be a limit to the number of days it can be there. A week or two is too long! limit it to 3 days!

I really hate the way many hunters "claim" hunting areas by setting up blinds, cameras, licks, etc. prior to the hunts. I think it's getting a little out of control.

But, that's just my own opinion, ****ty as it may be...


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I keep waiting to see PBH on my trail cams either taking a leak or flipping me off at one of my blinds or stands......one of these days I'll be able to post a pic!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

PBH said:


> bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree about hanging it the day of. ...
> ...


I'd say since we're allowed to camp in one spot for 16 days, that could also apply to treestands and/or blinds. But the "claiming" issue needs to be a matter of common courtesy and the attached name tag would go a long way to solve that problem. I took my P&Y elk from a permanent treestand that the "owner" gave me permission to hunt when he wasn't using it, but I just happened to be there when he and his son came down out of it, otherwise I wouldn't have known who to contact.

We talk a lot about hotspotting and honey holes on this forum and this is the same issue. I've been on both sides of the equation and would suggest that if someone got there first, get permission or back off and find another place. IMHO, of course!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

This year I've got a Wasatch Archery Elk tag in my pocket and I know of several water holes up there that all have cameras and tree stands on em. The same guy is the owner of all four stands. He obviously cant sit all four places at once and he's been gracious enough to let me have my pick of the stands I want to sit during the hunt. All I need do is let him know which one so he doesn't blunder in when I'm there. Treat other guys and their spots with respect and it will pay off in the end. Communication is key especially when dealing with a tree stand location. If my tree stand is in a spot that I'm pretty sure someone else will be hunting I always put my name and number on the tree so guys can get in touch with me to find out when I'll be there hunting. If a guy purposely just tries to beat you in there on any given occasion he's within the law, but certainly not the hunter courtesy ethics code. Guys that have the "you dont own the whole **** mountain, I was here first and I'll hunt wherever I want" attitude give us all a black eye. Being a Jackass about it only proves one thing, you're a Jackass!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

klbzdad said:


> I keep waiting to see PBH on my trail cams either taking a leak or flipping me off at one of my blinds or stands......one of these days I'll be able to post a pic!


nah......I'll just walk up to the camera, and wave. That way the owner of the camera knows that he's not the only guy in that area. Same with stands -- especially if someone is in the stand. I'll walk right underneath, wave and say "hello" loud enough to make sure I'm heard. Then I'll go on my merry way.

Pop-up blinds with nobody in them? They're fair game. If you aren't sitting in it, you should pack it up and take it with you...


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

PBH said:


> klbzdad said:
> 
> 
> > I keep waiting to see PBH on my trail cams either taking a leak or flipping me off at one of my blinds or stands......one of these days I'll be able to post a pic!
> ...


Your camera and stand reactions I'm good with, but the blinds are "fair game"? I'm not sure what that means, but I trust it doesn't include stealing or destroying them, just using them, right?

A couple of years ago, I set cameras on 2 different waterholes that Pope and Young pronghorn were using, but two days before archery opening I went to pick up the cameras and set up a blind on the one I wanted, only to find pop-up blinds on both waterholes. One of them had the owner's name and number, while the other had nothing. Fortunately, my cameras were still there so I picked them up and went to another water source (overflowing tank), only to find the cattle had destroyed all of the weeds that would help hide my blind. So I ended up setting up at #4 (overflowing tank) that had an old herd buck using it. He wasn't P&Y but I had him down at 15 yards before noon. Though I was disappointed in the seemingly lack of courtesy, I could have made a big deal of it, but I realized it wouldn't be worth the trouble, so I just made the most of it and enjoyed the hunt anyway. I hope they did as well!

Now, if my cameras were missing, it would have been a different story.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

PBH said:


> klbzdad said:
> 
> 
> > I keep waiting to see PBH on my trail cams either taking a leak or flipping me off at one of my blinds or stands......one of these days I'll be able to post a pic!
> ...


Especially if someone is sitting in it? I might make it "rain" brother.....that's where we differ in ethics. I will set up my stands (locked to the tree and installed safely so others can get in them) put out cameras (good luck stealing them, my system is the best there is and I've never lost one with my system), and my blinds are always secured as well with a baby sitter camera stashed somewhere with the sole purpose of watching the blind. I don't mind people using my stuff. I use quality camo and gear and get walked past all the time but should someone intentionally come in on one of my setups that I'm hunting to ruin my stand, THAT will get a lively reaction from an otherwise cool headed and friendly big fat guy who wants everyone to have success (me). Maybe I am misinterpreting your post. My only issue have been unlicensed outfitters or wannabe unlicensed "guides" who put out of area or out of state hunters in areas locals work hard to discover and cultivate against those same local guys. Otherwise, its all being polite. There's plenty of land up above Cedar to get lost in.....somehow we have some good animals still up there every year


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Elk -- "fair game" -- I'm not going to steal anything. But if you leave your gear on public land -- what is that? Abandonment? Littering?

I don't understand how anyone can claim that someone "stole" another person's property when they leave that property on public land. I really don't like people leaving pop-up blinds setup on public land. If you aren't sitting in it, then pack it up and take it with you. I pack a ground blind with me. If I decide to use it, I unroll it and sit concealed behind it. When I'm done, I pack it up and take it with me. Pack it in, Pack it out. Leave no trace.

klbzdad -- I'm not saying that I'm going to attempt to "ruin" any hunting for the tree-stand guy. What I'm saying is that if I'm out hiking, and I notice someone in a stand, I want to make sure that they know that I'm also hunting that area. They need to understand that I'm out hiking through the same area that they are sitting and watching. I'm not going to attempt to spook any game in the area -- but I'm going to continue to actively hunt that same area. I'm not leaving just because someone else is sitting in a stand.

Just because someone puts up a stand, or blind, or camera does not mean that other hunters need to stay out of that area. That's my issue -- stands and blinds do not give a hunter any "claim" to a hunting area. That's why I wave to cameras that I find. That way, the owner knows that they have company. If they don't like company, they can find a different area.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Gotcha! And I agree....although I will try to just meander out and disappear. I have a green laser to get their attention if I feel the need but usually won't bother anyone and allow them their experience in the woods if they are in a stand. I won't even bother another hunter on foot and will just sit still and let them pass or move along. Often you can get them to work in your favor anyway if you know your area.

Ground blinds, I have three and one of them I put out pretty early. Here's why, big mule deer buck are wise to them no matter what brand, color, or how well they are brushed in. BUT, if you put them in early enough they will habituate to them and will start to use their game trails again or at least come close to those trails to get back to their beds or water areas without remaining nocturnal or avoiding the area altogether. When I am still hunting and come across one, that hunter sitting in his blind has to know there is going to be some human traffic but if he/she is smart, they understand that a hunter on foot isn't going to remove the game from the area and get pissed off that someone came by their blind with them in it. Hopefully that hunter doesn't take a crap or leak on the thing and keeps moving along and is respectful. Clearly, if a hunter sets out a Double Bull blind, they haven't abandoned or forgotten their property. In my book, by taking it from where they put it, you are stealing it regardless of if they are in it or not. Its no different than a bike parked at a public swimming pool (yes, it happened to me), going in to swim, and when done, coming out to find some schmuck has disappeared with it. That is theft. But again, while we might see things differently, I see where you're coming from. At least you're not being a jerk about it. Anytime you find my cameras and want photos from them, feel free to ask and let me know what number is marked on them, I'll give you what I've collected that season. I feel that is another fair thing to do when people respect my stuff....I'll share if they ask.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

PBH said:


> Elk -- "fair game" -- I'm not going to steal anything. But if you leave your gear on public land -- what is that? Abandonment? Littering?
> 
> I don't understand how anyone can claim that someone "stole" another person's property when they leave that property on public land. I really don't like people leaving pop-up blinds setup on public land. If you aren't sitting in it, then pack it up and take it with you. I pack a ground blind with me. If I decide to use it, I unroll it and sit concealed behind it. When I'm done, I pack it up and take it with me. Pack it in, Pack it out. Leave no trace.
> 
> ...


Your statements seem rather broad when it comes to the terms "claim", "gear", "area", "abandonment", "litter". If I park my vehicle off the dirt road to hike in a mile or so have I abandoned my gear (vehicle) or have I littered or do I have claim to that spot, whether I leave it there for a few hours or even days? How about a camp? horse? ATV? And how big is a hunting area? On the other side of the waterhole? Down the game trail 100 yards? Just out of sight? The next tree? Within a square mile?

I doubt I would have an issue with you personally based on your perspective, but as I said earlier, I've been on both sides of the equation and, unfortunately, not everyone thinks like you! Case in point, my P & Y elk was taken at a waterhole from a treestand I had permission to hunt, but when I went to a camp to use a cell phone to call for help from my buddies in town, I was half jokingly, half seriously accused by one of the guys in the camp, who were actually playing poker, of shooting "his" elk that they had been watching for a few days. (These guys didn't even know the "owner" of the treestand.) And though they let me use their cell phone, they didn't offer to help me take care of the elk even though they followed me back to the kill! They apparently "claimed" him first, but they didn't tell me beforehand, so I just took him home!! How rude!!!!

I guess, bottom line, I'll just do it the way I have been until it becomes a problem or becomes too expensive and I have to change my ways. In the meanwhile, you're more than welcome to do it the way you do and I think we'll work it out just fine! And you're more than welcome in my camp!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

we all have opinions, and we all have different beliefs. It's a great country we live in.

If you leave a $50 pop-up blind in the woods -- I call that littering.
If you leave a $8k ATV in the woods -- I call that parking.
If you leave a tent, with sleeping bags and other gear and you return to sleep in it -- I call that camping.
If you leave that $50 pop-up blind on the edge of a watering hole 1 week prior to the start of a hunt -- I call that "claiming" a hunting spot. It would also fit into the littering category.

Just out of curiosity: would any of you leave your rifle, or bow in your pop-up blind? What about your binoculars? Why or why not?

I'm not accusing anyone of doing anything wrong. But personally, I hate it when I come across a blind with nobody in it. I feel that if you're not in it, it needs to be packed out with you.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

$50.00 blind? Who buys $50.00 blinds? The least expensive of mine were $399.00 before shipping. I guess I'm camping :0)


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I know your talking about big game, but they do have rules about unattended blinds in the waterfowl hunt book. I see no reason why they shouldn't apply to big game as well.

Waterfowl blinds on waterfowl management areas
Utah Admin. Rule R657-9-34
You can construct and use waterfowl blinds on 
Division waterfowl management areas (WMAs) as 
long as you obey the following rules:
•	Waterfowl blinds may not be left unattended 
overnight unless they're constructed entirely of 
non-woody, vegetative materials that naturally 
occur where the blind is located.
•	Live or dead-standing trees and shrubs on 
WMAs may not be cut or damaged unless the 
Division gives express, written permission to 
do so.
•	Soil or rock, above or below the water's surface, may not be excavated on a WMA unlessthe Division gives express, written permission 
to do so.
•	Rock and soil material may not be transported 
to a WMA to construct a blind.
•	Waterfowl blinds may not be constructed or 
used in any area or manner that obstructs 
vehicle or pedestrian travel on dikes.
Waterfowl blinds that are constructed or maintained on WMAs in violation of the rules above maybe removed or destroyed by the Division without 
notice.
The restrictions above do not apply to the following WMA areas: 
•	Farmington Bay Waterfowl Management 
Area-west and north of Unit 1, Turpin Unit 
and Crystal Unit.
•	Howard Slough Waterfowl Management 
Area-west and south of the exterior dike 
separating the WMA's fresh-water impoundments from the Great Salt Lake.
•	Ogden Bay Waterfowl Management Area-
west of Unit 1, Unit 2 and Unit 3.
•	Harold S. Crane Waterfowl Management 
Area-one half mile north and west of the 
exterior dike separating the WMA's fresh water 
impoundments from the Willard Spur

Unattended blinds 
In addition to the rules above, two other important rules apply to waterfowl blinds on WMAs and 
*other state lands that are open to public hunting*:
•	Any person may use any unoccupied, 
permanent waterfowl blind. Waterfowl blinds 
on state lands are open on a first-come, firstserved basis to everyone, not just to the person 
who built the blind.
•	Y*ou cannot leave waterfowl blinds or decoys 
unattended overnight to reserve a spot.*


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Those rules are talking about structures completely different than portable blinds. I suppose if I really want to claim a spot (which reasonable person should expect to do on public land) I'll just unload an entire bottle of skunk pee at every access point. That should do the trick. 

The blind I set up early (this weekend in fact) is augured into the ground, cabled together to the augers, locked down to the augers, and chained to a tree. In addition, my name, number, and address in sewn into the inside and on the top of the blind and I go in every week to check my camera. I'm not "claiming a spot", I'm habituating the animals in that area to the blind. I get pictures of guys and gals walking past some of my cameras all the time. But the honey hole and where I put my blind in don't get human attention because of their difficult location.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I know that they are somewhat different, but if you read the bold letters on the bottom I think that should pretty much sum it up. 
"You cannot leave waterfowl blinds or decoys 
unattended overnight to reserve a spot." 
You can use any justification you want for leaving your blind up and don't think that anyone should steal them. I do feel that you shouldn't be able to reserve a spot just by putting your stuff there with a name and number. I have found 5 or 6 blinds with the same persons info during the same season. There is no way they can be in all the blinds at the same time. That being said I would say as long as you are on public land you shouldn't throw a fit about someone else using your blind or taking it down and putting theirs in its place if they get there before you do. My philosophy is that the early bird gets the worm. There are plenty of places to hunt and plenty of bucks if you just work at it. Most people don't go too far off the beaten path so if you have your blind up in a difficult location chances are most people will not even see it or even know it is there.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I know that they are somewhat different, but if you read the bold letters on the bottom I think that should pretty much sum it up."You cannot leave waterfowl blinds or decoys unattended overnight to reserve a spot."


We're still talking apples and oranges here. If you leave a tree stand in a tree and someone else finds it they are within the law to sit that stand. The law sees this as a first come first serve deal. Same with legal blinds in the marsh made of natural habitat. If you construct a blind and find someone in it the next morning, too bad for you. The reason you cant make permanent blinds in the marsh is because they are a blight to the eye when left out there for years and years. Plus they litter up the marsh with the discarded materials used to make them when the spring floods come. Even if you found one of my tree stands you'd have to look up to see it and the ONLY reason they are frowned upon by the Forrest Circus is because they have metal attachments that screw into the trees and cause a hazard if they should need to cut that tree down in a fire or other emergency.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've left my ground blind setup during the hunts, I even leave my chair in it. I don't really mind if someone sits in it when I'm not there. They are no different from hanging a stand. If you beat the owner to it, then you can hunt it. 

Folks now a days get thier panties in a wad over the dumbest things yet seem to care little about more looming issues facing hunting, I can never quite figure that out.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh my! The possibilities.
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=711&sid=2117017 ... d-mansions

:mrgreen:


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

:O•-:


----------

